# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in nữ trang,tạo khuôn mẫu 3d

## tranminhlong

máy in 3D dùng cho nghành tạo khuôn mẫu,tạo mẫu nữ trang trong nghành kim  hoàn và những nghành khác.sử dụng công nghệ DLP 

Nguyên lý hoạt động:
file in được cắt lớp thành nhiều lớp cắt khác nhau có độ dày rất mỏng lên đến 12 micron tương đương 12/1000mm.các lớp cắt được tạo ra bằng nguồn hình ảnh máy chiếu l để làm khô từng lớp cắt.các lớp cắt liên kết với nhau tạo thành phôi hoàn chỉnh
Ưu điểm: 
In l lần được nhiều mẫu khác nhau cùng 1 lúc năng suất gấp nhiều lần những phương pháp gia công khác
Độ chính xác cao như khuôn đúc.độ dày từng lớp cắt lên đến 12micron.
Dễ dàng thao tác,vận hành
Dễ dàng tạo ra khuôn mẫu theo mọi yêu cầu
Chi phí  rẻ hơn bất cứ phương pháp nào (chỉ 1 vài ml dung dịch/1 mẫu sản phẩm)
Tiết kiệm thời gian
Thông số kỹ thuật:

Hành trình làm việc cho mặt XY là 37μm ~ 100μm tương đương kích thước 40×71,1mm đến 192x108mm
kích thước file lớn nhất tương ứng độ phân giải XY 100μm là108x190x240mm
in được tất cả các loại dung dịch in có mặt trên thị trường như :Wax,ABS resin…
Bảo hành : 1năm cho máy chiếu và 2 năm cho những phụ kiện khác
NGOÀI RA CÒN NHẬN CUNG CẤP DUNG DỊCH CHO MÁY IN CÁC LOẠI...

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/86...#ixzz4GuAp6tfd







XEM HÌNH ẢNH TỔNG THỂ 360 ĐỘ CỦA MÁY(VUI LÒNG CLICK,KÉO VÀ RÊ CHUỘT ĐỂ PHÓNG TO,THU NHỎ VÀ XOAY )
http://megavisor.com/view/8d8605b6-5...5-a918ef773bb1


video clip máy hoạt động





MẪU THỰC TẾ ĐƯỢC IN RA THEO VIDEO CLIP









 MẪU ĐƯỢC IN 1 LẦN  1 CHO RA HÀNG LOẠT

----------


## solero

Chữ to thế này ra đảo hơi lâu đây...

----------

